
Zenduty – SRE Puzzle of the Week – Forgotten Password - vishwa306
https://blog.zenduty.com/blog/2019/12/11/SRE-Puzzle-1
======
vishwa306
This puzzle was shared by an SRE engineer from his interview(internal
transfer) at Google.

